# Once you start praying for members all heck breaks loose



## Country gal (Mar 15, 2005)

Has anyone noticed that once Pebbs went strong this year with praying for the board that this site has gone crazy with drama? Sometimes when the devil knows you are close to receiving your blessings he will truly test you. Maybe we are going through a test. Maybe we are now seeing the true personalities of members that have been hiding behind a facade.


----------



## TigerLily (Mar 15, 2005)

Oh YES I've noticed!!!!    When people start praying, the truth ALWAYS comes to light.  Always.  I believe that everything will be alright, though.  The important thing is: when the fire gets hot, DON'T STOP PRAYING!!!  It's tempting to give up and say, 'well, things were much better BEFORE I started praying, now I'm being killed!" but, KEEP PRAYING, YA'LL!!!!


----------



## Honeyhips (Mar 16, 2005)

*strumming fingers*


----------



## BAILEYSCREAM (Mar 16, 2005)

sbaker said:
			
		

> Has anyone noticed that once Pebbs went strong this year with praying for the board that this site has gone crazy with drama? Sometimes when the devil knows you are close to receiving your blessings he will truly test you. Maybe we are going through a test. Maybe we are now seeing the true personalities of members that have been hiding behind a facade.


 
SBaker,

Maybe you're right!

People's true personalities always shine through. So maybe the prayers are bringing the worms out of the woodworks.


----------



## pebbles (Mar 16, 2005)

sbaker said:
			
		

> Has anyone noticed that once Pebbs went strong this year with praying for the board that this site has gone crazy with drama? Sometimes when the devil knows you are close to receiving your blessings he will truly test you. Maybe we are going through a test. Maybe we are now seeing the true personalities of members that have been hiding behind a facade.



So you've noticed!!  Let me tell you, the enemy hates prayer. Why? Because prayer changes us, it changes things, it changes our circumstances, and it changes our environment. The enemy can't reside where it lives, so he has to cause some trouble and kick up his heels to see if he can discourage you by depressing you further. This is how he works! And the battle is far from over. I'm getting ready to go on a 50 day fast, from Easter Sunday to Pentacost Sunday. Hang on to your hair ladies, it's going to be a bumpy ride!

That's why I say to my sisters all the time that when it gets tough, that's when you have to pray harder. When GOD is moving you forward, He has to remove somethings and some people away from you. Make no mistake, we are involved in spiritual warfare and that's why the enemy is so angry. But through it all, GOD is still good and HIS daughters will come out of this in one piece and blessed for their continued faith and trust in HIM! Keep praying and keep praising!


----------



## Blossssom (Mar 16, 2005)

pebbles said:
			
		

> That's why I say to my sisters all the time that when it gets tough, that's when you have to pray harder. When GOD is moving you forward, He has to remove somethings and some people away from you. Make no mistake, we are involved in spiritual warfare and that's why the enemy is so angry. But through it all, GOD is still good and HIS daughters will come out of this in one piece and blessed for their continued faith and trust in HIM! Keep praying and keep praising!



*nodding my head vigorously*


----------



## Poohbear (Mar 16, 2005)

pebbles said:
			
		

> So you've noticed!!  *Let me tell you, the enemy hates prayer. Why? Because prayer changes us, it changes things, it changes our circumstances, and it changes our environment. The enemy can't reside where it lives, so he has to cause some trouble and kick up his heels to see if he can discourage you by depressing you further. This is how he works! *And the battle is far from over. I'm getting ready to go on a 50 day fast, from Easter Sunday to Pentacost Sunday. Hang on to your hair ladies, it's going to be a bumpy ride!
> 
> That's why I say to my sisters all the time that *when it gets tough, that's when you have to pray harder. When GOD is moving you forward, He has to remove somethings and some people away from you. Make no mistake, we are involved in spiritual warfare and that's why the enemy is so angry. But through it all, GOD is still good and HIS daughters will come out of this in one piece and blessed for their continued faith and trust in HIM! Keep praying and keep praising! *


I totally agree!


----------



## Country gal (Mar 16, 2005)

50 day fast   I am trying to do a ten day one. Why, Pebbs! Is it a liquid fast?


----------



## webby (Mar 16, 2005)

sbaker said:
			
		

> 50 day fast   I am trying to do a ten day one. Why, Pebbs! Is it a liquid fast?


Sbaker, I was just about to call you out to ask if you decided whether or not to fast. When did you start?


----------



## webby (Mar 16, 2005)

sbaker said:
			
		

> Has anyone noticed that once Pebbs went strong this year with praying for the board that this site has gone crazy with drama? Sometimes when the devil knows you are close to receiving your blessings he will truly test you. Maybe we are going through a test. Maybe we are now seeing the true personalities of members that have been hiding behind a facade.



I didn't connect the drama to Pebbles praying. I just thought it was due to people being unhappy with changes to the board. However, I do know that when someone becomes serious about their faith, mayhem usually follows. Satan is always busy.


----------



## pebbles (Mar 16, 2005)

sbaker said:
			
		

> 50 day fast   I am trying to do a ten day one. Why, Pebbs! Is it a liquid fast?



LOL!  The Bishop of my church has called a fast for the entire church. For those in ministry it will consist of water, fruits, whole wheat bread, vegetables, salads, and proteins. No rice, no junk food, no juice, no coffee, no cookies, no candy, etc.    LOL! He calls a fast every year around this time, but this is the longest fast we're doing as a corporate body.

I have a lot to fast for. Aside from my church and my family, I'm also fasting for the women of this forum, as a whole. I'm believing God for change in my sister's lives and for peace on this forum. I'm doing it with my whole heart, and I'm praying for breakthrough's in all areas of the lives of the women of this forum. I know blessings of all types will come for them.


----------



## webby (Mar 16, 2005)

pebbles said:
			
		

> LOL!  The Bishop of my church has called a fast for the entire church. For those in ministry it will consist of water, fruits, whole wheat bread, vegetables, salads, and proteins. No rice, no junk food, no juice, no coffee, no cookies, no candy, etc.    LOL! He calls a fast every year around this time, but this is the longest fast we're doing as a corporate body.
> 
> I have a lot to fast for. Aside from my church and my family, I'm also fasting for the women of this forum, as a whole. I'm believing God for change in my sister's lives and for peace on this forum. I'm doing it with my whole heart, and I'm praying for breakthrough's in all areas of the lives of the women of this forum. I know blessings of all types will come for them.


My mom is on the same fast with her church.


----------



## Lorraine (Mar 16, 2005)

I think that we are seeing the true personalities of people. We have a great community here but we are pretty tactful in our responses to one another no matter the case. There is a way to be honest with someone without being insensitive, pointing the finger or throwing mud in their face. We do that here. Some people don't possess the skill of tact and if the words they write reveal who they are I'm happy it's finally out in the open. In the past, I would have been delighted to meet some of the people I correspond with on this board frequently but now I hesitate to share anything with them beyond my board user name. I have seen what boredom and unhappiness can do. 

I say we pray for those who have decided to show us who they really are.


----------



## Country gal (Mar 16, 2005)

It was a reminder to me that this is an internet board. I had gotten comfortable thinking that I know people but really I only know what they show. I am really hesitate now to share personal information anymore. In the thread that melodee started in which I had words with members. I pointed out that you have to be careful what you tell people in the confession thread. I had no idea that it would be a foreshadowing of things to come. Someone said well aren't the DC girls your friends. I so smartly said they are not my core. Sure I have a good time with them and hang out sometimes. My friends would never put my business out there like that when I made them mad.  It seems that people are fickle on the internet. It's harder to judge their character because you only have words to go by. Actions to me always speak loud than words. Anyway the wind blows, will tell you their mood. 



			
				Lorraine said:
			
		

> I think that we are seeing the true personalities of people. We have a great community here but we are pretty tactful in our responses to one another no matter the case. There is a way to be honest with someone without being insensitive, pointing the finger or throwing mud in their face. We do that here. Some people don't possess the skill of tact and if the words they write reveal who they are I'm happy it's finally out in the open. In the past, I would have been delighted to meet some of the people I correspond with on this board frequently but now I hesitate to share anything with them beyond my board user name. I have seen what boredom and unhappiness can do.
> 
> I say we pray for those who have decided to show us who they really are.


----------



## UmSumayyah (Mar 16, 2005)

Lorraine said:
			
		

> I think that we are seeing the true personalities of people. We have a great community here but we are pretty tactful in our responses to one another no matter the case. There is a way to be honest with someone without being insensitive, pointing the finger or throwing mud in their face. We do that here. Some people don't possess the skill of tact and if the words they write reveal who they are I'm happy it's finally out in the open. In the past, I would have been delighted to meet some of the people I correspond with on this board frequently but now I hesitate to share anything with them beyond my board user name. I have seen what boredom and unhappiness can do.
> 
> I say we pray for those who have decided to show us who they really are.



So if I see you in the Wegman's today you are going to turn around and walk away?     j/k.  It's good to remember that we don't know everyone, and even though the helpful and kind people read threads about our personal problems, the bitter and spiteful people do too.  It always hurts me to see people taunting others about the problems they have come to the board with to get help.


----------



## AnnDriena_ (Mar 16, 2005)

I'm sorry someone threw your words or confession out there as an insult. But you are right and I'm glad you are seeing the light earlier instead of later.  There are people who are going to be your friend just fine when they agree with you but then turn on you as soon as they so much as sense an attack. I pray people will have discernment when they need someone to talk to because sometimes you just have to let things out but I wouldn't want it to come back and be used against me. That's why I don't give out any personal info beyond stories and incidents and even then I have to make sure I'm fine with it being known.


----------



## BLESSED1 (Mar 16, 2005)

I noticed...


----------



## webby (Mar 16, 2005)

sbaker said:
			
		

> It was a reminder to me that this is an internet board. I had gotten comfortable thinking that I know people but really I only know what they show. I am really hesitate now to share personal information anymore. In the thread that melodee started in which I had words with members. I pointed out that you have to be careful what you tell people in the confession thread. I had no idea that it would be a foreshadowing of things to come. Someone said well aren't the DC girls your friends. I so smartly said they are not my core. Sure I have a good time with them and hang out sometimes. My friends would never put my business out there like that when I made them mad.  It seems that people are fickle on the internet. It's harder to judge their character because you only have words to go by. Actions to me always speak loud than words. Anyway the wind blows, will tell you their mood.


Being mindful of what you say to anyone is something that I keep in the back of my head. What we share with friends, becomes fuel for fire when our friendship is tested.

For this very reason, I select my friends carefully. Those closest to us know where to find our achilles.


----------



## TigerLily (Mar 16, 2005)

sbaker said:
			
		

> It was a reminder to me that this is an internet board. I had gotten comfortable thinking that I know people but really I* only know what they show.* I am really hesitate now to share personal information anymore. In the thread that melodee started in which I had words with members. I pointed out that you have to be careful what you tell people in the confession thread. I had no idea that it would be a foreshadowing of things to come. Someone said well aren't the DC girls your friends. I so smartly said they are not my core. Sure I have a good time with them and hang out sometimes. My friends would never put my business out there like that when I made them mad. It seems that people are fickle on the internet. It's harder to judge their character because you only have words to go by. Actions to me always speak loud than words. Anyway the wind blows, will tell you their mood.


 
Exactly!  That goes for real life as well as the internet!


----------



## Country gal (Mar 16, 2005)

I definitely am very selective in real life about who I surrond myself with. However I have been here for about 2 years and some months. So your comfort level starts to increase after reading some many posts. You start to associate this quality with certain members. After some recent events, I am not going to say I dislike people now but I no longer can say so and so won't do that. I can't say oh X person would never do that because I don't see X in enough situations to make that statement. I just wish that things could have panned out differently this past month because now people don't feel free to speak their minds, don't feel free to share their stories as much, don't feel they have a voice. I was creating a new thread and cancelled it out.   I thought oh this is too personal and I don't want it to come back to haunt me.


----------



## syze6 (Mar 16, 2005)

Did I miss something? What happened on the forum. I have found the forum to consist of beautiful intelligent women, whom I share openly with. Did something happen that I'm not aware of to change the environment?


----------



## webby (Mar 16, 2005)

syze6 said:
			
		

> Did I miss something? What happened on the forum. I have found the forum to consist of beautiful intelligent women, whom I share openly with. Did something happen that I'm not aware of to change the environment?



In my opinion, those who missed "it" are the fortunate. Parting of the ways, is never a pleasant experience. Maybe someone can PM you, as to prevent the perpetuation of recent events.


----------



## phynestone (Mar 16, 2005)

What you guys are describing is exactly how I feel at this point! Ever since I rededicated myself to Christ, my life has been in turmoil. It's as if Satan has sent everyone and their mothers to come and tempt me. As soon as I forget to have quiet time one day, problems come out of the woodworks. I will keep everyone in my prayers.


----------



## slwe415 (Mar 16, 2005)

pebbles said:
			
		

> So you've noticed!!  Let me tell you, the enemy hates prayer. Why? Because prayer changes us, it changes things, it changes our circumstances, and it changes our environment. The enemy can't reside where it lives, so he has to cause some trouble and kick up his heels to see if he can discourage you by depressing you further. This is how he works! And the battle is far from over. I'm getting ready to go on a 50 day fast, from Easter Sunday to Pentacost Sunday. Hang on to your hair ladies, it's going to be a bumpy ride!
> 
> That's why I say to my sisters all the time that when it gets tough, that's when you have to pray harder. When GOD is moving you forward, He has to remove somethings and some people away from you. Make no mistake, we are involved in spiritual warfare and that's why the enemy is so angry. But through it all, GOD is still good and HIS daughters will come out of this in one piece and blessed for their continued faith and trust in HIM! Keep praying and keep praising!


----------



## pebbles (Mar 16, 2005)

19sweetie said:
			
		

> What you guys are describing is exactly how I feel at this point! Ever since I rededicated myself to Christ, my life has been in turmoil. It's as if Satan has sent everyone and their mothers to come and tempt me. As soon as I forget to have quiet time one day, problems come out of the woodworks. I will keep everyone in my prayers.



Please stay in prayer. Don't let the enemy keep you from praying!


----------



## naughteegirl (Mar 16, 2005)

Would someone pls send me a PM with what happened. I understand not wanting to rehash negativity but I am very curious. If noone wants to..its ok as well.


----------



## GoingBack (Mar 16, 2005)

Pebbles, are you of the AME faith? I noticed that you said that you had a bishop, however I know that other faiths do as well.


----------



## pebbles (Mar 16, 2005)

No, I'm not. I attend a non-denominational church.


----------



## Lorraine (Mar 16, 2005)

UmSumayyah said:
			
		

> So if I see you in the Wegman's today you are going to turn around and walk away?  j/k.


 
Oh, of course not! Meet you in the hair aisle!


----------



## sterry (Mar 17, 2005)

hello Ladies,
I an not sure of what happened on the board....but this is not important.

I will say that will Satan knows you are doing what God wants you to he tries every means to get is toe in the door, then  his  foot, his leg....and so on.

I pray with my daughters everyday to be strong and stay true to God.
Not to walk hand and hand with Satan I say. When we pray at night Satan tries everway possible to disrupt what we are doing. But, I cast him out!


----------



## Poohbear (Mar 17, 2005)

webby said:
			
		

> Being mindful of what you say to anyone is something that I keep in the back of my head. What we share with friends, becomes fuel for fire when our friendship is tested.
> 
> For this very reason, I select my friends carefully. Those closest to us know where to find our achilles.


This is very true.  In real life, I learned this at an early age.  Plus, I was quiet anyway and hardly talked to people at school or at work.  I don't know why because it's not like I had any bad business to hide.


----------



## Poohbear (Mar 17, 2005)

pebbles said:
			
		

> I have a lot to fast for. Aside from my church and my family, I'm also fasting for the women of this forum, as a whole. I'm believing God for change in my sister's lives and for peace on this forum. I'm doing it with my whole heart, and I'm praying for breakthrough's in all areas of the lives of the women of this forum. I know blessings of all types will come for them.


 
You know what pebbles, I'm already seeing a change in the atmosphere...much more calm and settled down.   At first, I didn't know what was really going on until last night.  I saw that Falon had been missing in action and I was searching her posts.  I saw that she had posted in a lot of locked threads in the off topic board.  So I  decided to look through those locked threads that I had never seen before and finally saw why some ladies were leaving and why there was so much drama.   I noticed that most ladies were upset that the 18+ forum was taken away and the Christian forum was put in place.  And it seemed like there was a lot of madness.  

This is true in real life... when you stand up for Christ, Satan gets mad (not saying those ladies are Satan).  Satan causes discord and once he sees that he cannot win, he is defeated and leaves.  He may come back to try and devour or destroy, but all he can do is roar!  No matter what, God will always have power of Satan.  So let's stay strong ladies in the Lord... for He has our backs! 

Btw, your fast sounds like a nice diet to have for healthy eating!


----------



## pebbles (Mar 17, 2005)

Poohbear said:
			
		

> Btw, your fast sounds like a nice diet to have for healthy eating!



It does, doesn't it! LOL! 

I am really sorry that so many of our old members are unhappy about the closing of the 18+ forum and the creation of this forum. There are so many ladies that I really like that are now upset at me, but change is necessary sometimes. We really felt that the 18+ forum had run it's course. I pray that God blesses them all and brings them to a place where they can all be happy, and I think that has happened for many of them. 

We will lose a lot of old members, but God will bring us many new members as well. Sometimes, you have to do what God wants you to do even if it makes your friends upset at you, and that's what we did.


----------



## beverly (Mar 17, 2005)

Like Webby said 

"For this very reason, I select my friends carefully. Those closest to us know where to find our achilles".

I do this too, people may find that snotty, but its more of a protection I've learned alot about people, and its a fact of life they change it should be expected. Because I lived a sheltered life I had to learn this the hard way through the trials and tribulations of dating and making frienships

One person that I use to date who told me they loved did the most dispicable thing to me, that I wouldn't even think to do to an enemy. When I have a true friend, I would never hurt them or betray them. The people that are my closest friends I still talk too today, and the one four of them I've known since Jr. High School, so that over 13 years - but I still don't tell them everything, I've probably told Pebbles and SVT more than I've told some of them! Fortunately I have the spirit of discernment, so I usually know upon meeting someone the type of character they have. 

 But the person I trust the most is my mother, and only she I would stake my life on that she would never betray me because I've known her for 27 years, and her character has been proven and time tested. I am still a very giving person, but I am also private.


----------



## webby (Mar 17, 2005)

beverly said:
			
		

> But the person I trust the most is my mother, and only she I would stake my life on that she would never betray me because I've known her for 27 years, and her character has been proven and time tested. I am still a very giving person, but I am also private.


High-five on that one, cause my momma is the only person I'd trust totally.


----------



## pebbles (Mar 17, 2005)

webby said:
			
		

> High-five on that one, cause my momma is the only person I'd trust totally.



Count me in that club! I thank the Lord for a Godly, praying mother who has covered me with her love and words of wisdom. She is my best friend and has never let me down. No matter what, she always stands by me. And I'm fortunate to say that I can say the same thing about my two sisters. They never fail to catch me when I fall. I feel so blessed to have them in my life.


----------



## Poohbear (Mar 17, 2005)

I'M BLESSED TO HAVE MY MOTHER IN MY LIFE AS WELL! SHE IS THE ONLY PERSON OUT OF MY WHOLE LIFE WHO I HAVE NEVER EVER BEEN MAD AT! (I've been mad at my dad before, lol) SHE IS THE MOST GENEROUS AND CARING WOMAN IN THIS WORLD! I LOVE HER SO MUCH! (and my dad too, heehee) THANK GOD FOR PARENTS!


----------



## stcsweet (Mar 17, 2005)

Yes! Prayer definitely changes things. I can't say that I've been around long enough to see any drama, but do not wish to get involved.

I, too, have a circle of close friends that I can count on one hand.

Remember that with God as our pilot, we'll steer clear of any turbulence.


----------



## Country gal (Mar 18, 2005)

Sometimes you get to reliant on those friendships and God has to remind you that he is our beginning, end and our everything. Sometimes you have a problem and look for a friend to discuss and it is important to turn to God first.


----------



## PaperDoll (Mar 18, 2005)

pebbles said:
			
		

> I'm also fasting for the women of this forum, as a whole. I'm believing God for change in my sister's lives and for peace on this forum. I'm doing it with my whole heart, and I'm praying for breakthrough's in all areas of the lives of the women of this forum. I know blessings of all types will come for them.


 
That's beautiful! Thank you!


----------



## miracle (Mar 22, 2005)

pebbles said:
			
		

> So you've noticed!!  Let me tell you, the enemy hates prayer. Why? Because prayer changes us, it changes things, it changes our circumstances, and it changes our environment. The enemy can't reside where it lives, so he has to cause some trouble and kick up his heels to see if he can discourage you by depressing you further. This is how he works! And the battle is far from over. I'm getting ready to go on a 50 day fast, from Easter Sunday to Pentacost Sunday. Hang on to your hair ladies, it's going to be a bumpy ride!
> 
> That's why I say to my sisters all the time that when it gets tough, that's when you have to pray harder. When GOD is moving you forward, He has to remove somethings and some people away from you. Make no mistake, we are involved in spiritual warfare and that's why the enemy is so angry. But through it all, GOD is still good and HIS daughters will come out of this in one piece and blessed for their continued faith and trust in HIM! Keep praying and keep praising!



*   (please forgive my tardiness)*


----------



## azul11 (Nov 20, 2005)

bump. God bless you all.


----------



## LondonDiva (Nov 22, 2005)

Country gal said:
			
		

> Has anyone noticed that once Pebbs went strong this year with praying for the board that this site has gone crazy with drama? Sometimes when the devil knows you are close to receiving your blessings he will truly test you. Maybe we are going through a test. Maybe we are now seeing the true personalities of members that have been hiding behind a facade.


 
I swear this is happening with me in my personal life.  I have dropped off the Christian bandwagon.  I am determined to get strong and stay focused once again, and the worst part is I KNOW I AM BEING TESTED, but I CAN'T ALLOW IT ANY MORE.


----------



## firecracker (Nov 28, 2005)

The heathens needed their own lil place in hell not here!  (just kidding) I can understand Pebbles dilemma in regards to making a tough and spiritual decision for her board and conscience. You cannot satisfy everybody and ain't nothing wrong with trying to satisfy God.


----------



## Bobbee (Dec 2, 2005)

Romans 5:1-11 (NIV) says, "Therefore, since we have been justified through faith, we have peace with God through our Lord Jesus Christ, through whom we have gained access by faith into this grace in which we now stand. And we rejoice in the hope of the glory of God. Not only so, but we also rejoice in our sufferings, because we know that suffering produces perseverance; perseverance, character; and character, hope. And hope does not disappoint us, because God has poured out his love into our hearts by the Holy Spirit, whom he has given us."

"You see, at just the right time, when we were still powerless, Christ died for the ungodly. Very rarely will anyone die for a righteous man, though for a good man someone might possibly dare to die. But God demonstrates his own love for us in this:  While we were still sinners, Christ died for us."

"Since we have now been justified by his blood, how much more shall we be saved from God's wrath through him! For if, when we were God's enemies, we were reconciled, shall we be saved through his life! Not only is this so, but we also rejoice in God through our Lord Jesus Christ, through whom we have now received reconciliation."

May the FATHER give you peace and joy in HIM. In Jesus' name. Amen.


----------



## pebbles (Nov 17, 2006)

Here's a blast from the past! LOL!  

I have to testify that I saw a lot of positive changes made on this board because of this fast. I was asking the Lord for a lot, and He came through!

I wanted to see more ladies here getting married. He did it! A lot of the members have gotten engaged and married since this fast. 

I wanted to see more Christian members join. Boy, did God show up in a BIG way with that request! 

I had a lot of prayer requests for different members that I needed God to move on at the time. He did it! 

I wanted to see the membership for this forum increase greatly. Oh yes, the Lord has been faithful in that area as well. 

Yes, the enemy has been angry, and he's tried to bring a lot of trouble. But we always have *A Word *waiting for him to drive him back! 

What can I say? I've been so blessed to see the goodness of God in operation all around me!!


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 17, 2006)

pebbles said:
			
		

> So you've noticed!!  Let me tell you, the enemy hates prayer. Why? Because prayer changes us, it changes things, it changes our circumstances, and it changes our environment. The enemy can't reside where it lives, so he has to cause some trouble and kick up his heels to see if he can discourage you by depressing you further. This is how he works! And the battle is far from over. I'm getting ready to go on a 50 day fast, from Easter Sunday to Pentacost Sunday. *Hang on to your hair ladies, it's going to be a bumpy ride!*
> 
> That's why I say to my sisters all the time that when it gets tough, that's when you have to pray harder. When GOD is moving you forward, He has to remove somethings and some people away from you. Make no mistake, we are involved in spiritual warfare and that's why the enemy is so angry. But through it all, GOD is still good and HIS daughters will come out of this in one piece and blessed for their continued faith and trust in HIM! Keep praying and keep praising!


 
Oh Lord!  What did I miss  I thought this was a peaceful place until I showed up and started 'preaching' and proslytizing (sp?)    So I'm not the blame after all....  

  I can truly say that it wasn't me....  

Just kidding....AND I'm Still praying...   Oh Yeah!


----------



## cocoberry10 (Nov 17, 2006)

pebbles said:
			
		

> Here's a blast from the past! LOL!
> 
> I have to testify that I saw a lot of positive changes made on this board because of this fast. I was asking the Lord for a lot, and He came through!
> 
> ...



I didn't realize there had been so many problems.  But I'm glad to see things are turning around.

It's funny that I joined this site almost 2 years ago, looking for tips to help my hair grow.  I don't even remember how I found this site anymore.

But now, I realize this board has been such a blessing to me.  To have wonderful Christian friends and sisters in cyberspace.  I come to this forum more than other ones I'm a part of.  You ladies have taught me so much.  Thank you.


----------



## Angelicus (Nov 17, 2006)

All of you are amazing. I don't even ask questions anymore-- No "when, God?" No "Why God." Everything goes according to His plan. This board shows just that. 

Pebbles, you fired up everybody this year.


----------



## Honey6928215 (Nov 17, 2006)

I had no idea.  I thought it's because more and more women are joining so it's bound to be some drama due to the fact that we come from different backgrounds with the same common goals...GROWING OUR HAIR.  But I don't let that get to me.  

Still, I'm glad someone has pointed it out.


----------



## pebbles (Nov 18, 2006)

Shimmie said:
			
		

> Oh Lord! What did I miss  *I thought this was a peaceful place until I showed up and started 'preaching' and proslytizing *(sp?)  *So I'm not the blame after all....*
> 
> *I can truly say that it wasn't me....*
> 
> Just kidding....AND I'm Still praying...  Oh Yeah!


 
No, sweetie! The drama started *way* before you got here.  But you and so many others are here because a few of us got on our knees and prayed for God to bring more of His daughters to this forum. This thread is over a year old. *Oh, look how the Lord is faithful!!  *


----------



## pebbles (Nov 18, 2006)

cocoberry10 said:
			
		

> I didn't realize there had been so many problems. But I'm glad to see things are turning around.
> 
> It's funny that I joined this site almost 2 years ago, looking for tips to help my hair grow. I don't even remember how I found this site anymore.
> 
> *But now, I realize this board has been such a blessing to me. To have wonderful Christian friends and sisters in cyberspace. I come to this forum more than other ones I'm a part of. You ladies have taught me so much. Thank you*.


 
Cocoberry, *you* have been a real blessing to me and others on this forum! I don't get the chance to tell people this often enough. Thank-you!!


----------



## pebbles (Nov 18, 2006)

anky said:
			
		

> *All of you are amazing.* I don't even ask questions anymore-- No "when, God?" No "Why God." Everything goes according to His plan. This board shows just that.
> 
> Pebbles, you fired up everybody this year.


 
Anky, you're another sister who's a great blessing to this forum!! Thank-you, sweetie!!


----------



## pebbles (Nov 18, 2006)

Honey6928215 said:
			
		

> I had no idea. I thought it's because more and more women are joining so it's bound to be some drama due to the fact that we come from different backgrounds with the same common goals...GROWING OUR HAIR. But I don't let that get to me.
> 
> Still, I'm glad someone has pointed it out.


 
Girl, you know how the enemy is. Prayer makes him angry. Thank God for women who are willing to pray. Come what may, I encourage everyone to seek God in all things. Thank-you, Honey! You too, are a great blessing!


----------



## Country gal (Nov 22, 2006)

I was wondering who bumped this up.  I know I need to be stronger in my walk. This thread serves as a reminder that I need to get closer to God. I do pray often. I need to read his word again.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 22, 2006)

Country gal said:
			
		

> I was wondering who bumped this up.  I know I need to be stronger in my walk. This thread serves as a reminder that I need to get closer to God. I do pray often. I need to read his word again.


 
We've all been there angel.  All of us.  But God is always right there waiting to embrace us and love us back to Him.  He's not throwing you away.


----------



## Country gal (Nov 25, 2006)

Thanks, Shimmie.


----------



## azul11 (Jan 7, 2007)

bump. God bless you all.


----------

